# Alpine W505 + PAC(Video Bypass) help



## BettaJetta (Aug 24, 2009)

I currently have an Alpine W505 + PAC(Video Bypass) but I have not installed yet.

Several questions first.

1. My Alpine plays dvd sound but no videos. Is this correct?.....without the PAC switch?

2. Would the Alpine still play video through the Video out cable to another TV without the PAC switch?

3. Can someone please explain how to connect the PAC switch because the directions are not very easy to understand because of multiple options. I am an American located in Germany and the German version of the W505 plays video all the time without the PAC switch. Please help a soldier out!

Pics of my install can be located at BettaJetta Rebuild....in Germany


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

The pac tr-7 comes pre prgrammed for the alpine video bypass so all you need to do is hook up the wires that it tell you to hook up for an alpine bypass and VOILA your done, no programming or any other silly steps needed
Oh and yes it should still play video to a seperate screen through the video out even without doing the bypass or brake/hand brake combo as that output has no safety controls on it...However the last 2 w505's that I did had an issue where the video out was NOT sending video through it for some reason, the customer swapped it out for another w505 and this one worked perfectly so it is possible that you just have a bad unit


----------

